

Why technology must be the solution to child abuse material online - nyodeneD
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/may/31/internet-child-protection

======
venomsnake
Every time I hear article like that I begin to see red ...

"Epidemic and unpolicable" ... really? And the info given to back this claim
is none.

If you want to limit the liberties of the population at least give some data -
how big is the market, how many children are victims, how many British viewers
there are.

